# Moss Q's



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

1: Is there no supplies of moss, OTHER than Pillow??? I've tried Josh's frogs, Saurian(dot)net, lllreptiles, and a few local shops and all they sell is pillow.

2: I have dried Sphagnum moss. I've hear that it eventually comes to life with good light/water. I've had mine in for about 6-7 months and its still just sitting there. I've also heard/tried with sheet moss.

3: Is moss from outside good to use, as long as you sterilize it?

4: How long does it take to spread? I have one chunk I got from a friends Viv that a few months ago, and Its been growing straight up and not spreading at all. Its about 3 inches tall right now.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

black jungle was selling sheets of tropical moss for $12 at nwff
I used to advocate outdoor mosses, and I still do with the exception that I now sterilize it, or turn it into a slurry and grow it out before using it.
I used to think "hey microfauna!" good times, but now Im thinking better safe than sorry.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh how I wish the new site was up and running. 

You can find pillow & tropical moss online... brianstropicals.com has some good stuff!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm... How do you grow it out once its been slurried?

I just peeked at amphibian care and noticed that Riccia looks nice. Might give that a try.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Another Question:
I tried that slurry thing using some of the moss in my viv.

Blended it with some plain yogurt yesterday (didnt have buttermilk), and this morning its growing mold like mad 

Good or bad?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

spores are also available online. (kyoto moss type)

james


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

There are many other mosses that will work in a terrarium - provided it is wet enough. I use java moss from my aquarium to good effect. Any mosses from outside will not live for very long in a vivarium (unless you live somewhere tropical).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

not true dryn. Thats a myth many temperate mosses work just fine.
I use the water cheap beer slurry method and gtow it out in a seperate chamber, then use it once it gets going


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I use the water cheap beer slurry method and gtow it out in a seperate chamber, then use it once it gets going


------------------------

how long does that usually take until you see some growth?

i have Kyoto, but it has been nearly a year in a 10 gallon viv i have, and still there is no growth.. the humidity is correct and i have strong lighting??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

usually after a month there is the start of some good growth going on. Ihave sprayed it on cork bark, and on coco fiber with positive results
Ed mentioned that a 50/50 peat/sand mix is good for promoting growth as well.
Ive never tried kyoto moss, just temperate mosses that I dry, and add to the water and beer in the blender


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll try the beer/water method once I get some more beer. lol

Im leaning more towards Ricca or Kyoto spores


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

riccia is great. I love it and need to get some more from my lfs tomorrow


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with the java moss thing as I took some from a fish tank and spread some around my different vivs and its grows real nice and looks way cool !!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

According to the distributor of the Joshua Roth Kyoto moss spores, the soil must be acidic, constantly wet and be in indirect sunlight or shade. It is quite confusing how some species of moss (java moss) thrive under t-5's and other like the shade!


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Im thinking this:
Get both Kyoto and Ricca. Have the Ricca on the substrate and dust any rocks I have in there with the Kyoto spores. If I remember what I read correctly, Rocks have a high ph when wet.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

You may want to avoid dusting the rock if they have a high pH when wet. As mentioned earlier many mosses prefer a more acidic (low) pH. I've found that I'm getting some nice growth in only about a month by just rubbing the spores onto my cork bark background. The spores don't seem to be taking on the coco fiber part of the background but they're going wild on the cork bark. I'm doing an experiment with different locally collected mosses (as are many others on the board ) to see which ones will take to the higher temps and humidity in a PDF vivarium. Also look out for other members selling some of the mosses they've had success with. They're tried, true, and usually pest free . Good luck with your moss!


----------



## atyourcervixdoulas (Apr 26, 2009)

i can only speak for myself, but i live in maryland in the middle of 150 acres which has never been subjected to pesticide or herbicide, and i'm having fantastic success with my locally collected moss in the viv. some types haven't made it in the high humidity, temp and light, but many are thriving, and interestingly a few of them are growing great but now look totally different than when i collected them. i hadn't thought of doing the buttermilk slurry thing, though....now i'm gonna have to try that as well.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Marinarawr said:


> You may want to avoid dusting the rock if they have a high pH when wet. As mentioned earlier many mosses prefer a more acidic (low) pH. I've found that I'm getting some nice growth in only about a month by just rubbing the spores onto my cork bark background. The spores don't seem to be taking on the coco fiber part of the background but they're going wild on the cork bark. I'm doing an experiment with different locally collected mosses (as are many others on the board ) to see which ones will take to the higher temps and humidity in a PDF vivarium. Also look out for other members selling some of the mosses they've had success with. They're tried, true, and usually pest free . Good luck with your moss!


Huh. I always thought the the higher the Ph, the more acidic and The lower it is the more base it is.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

atyourcervixdoulas said:


> i can only speak for myself, but i live in maryland in the middle of 150 acres which has never been subjected to pesticide or herbicide, and i'm having fantastic success with my locally collected moss in the viv. some types haven't made it in the high humidity, temp and light, but many are thriving, and interestingly a few of them are growing great but now look totally different than when i collected them. i hadn't thought of doing the buttermilk slurry thing, though....now i'm gonna have to try that as well.


I've also found that the mosses I collect seem to look different when placed in my "cutting" tank. I don't know if it's the moisture or what, but all of the mosses seem to get stringier (is that a word? ) and grow in less of a matted formation. Either way... they still look lovely.

Here's a pH scale Deli: pH scale.
It's actually terrifying to know where some things that we come in contact with on a regular basis are located on this scale. I think everyone already knows that cola is highly corrosive, but according to some pH scales I've looked at it's right up there with drain cleaner.... It makes you wonder why everyone pays so much for a bottle of Draino when they could just get a 99cent six pack of cola and empty it into the sink/tub . Anyway.... Sorry for getting off topic! I just thought it was scary.


----------



## tinctorus (Apr 24, 2009)

I ordered moss off of ebay and there is one vendor who has lots of diferent mosses and lichens and even sells moss covered cedar branches and moss types like reinder,pillow and sheet moss


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd avoid Fragrant woods like pine and cedar. Its possible for the inheritance of the tank to get a respiratory infection.

Does anyone know how long it will take for Kyoto spores to mature into moss?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

The Kyoto moss package says 4-6 weeks, and mine is pretty much right on target there (95-99% humidity and about 13 hours of 6500k daylight). It grows in very slowly and I've heard many reports where the moss failed to grow in at all. It seems really hit or miss with the Kyoto spores. I smeared some on my coco-hut, driftwood, a rock, and my background (cork bark and coco fiber). The moss has only begun to grow on the cork bark. Apparently it's pretty finicky stuff. If you can get it to take then it will pop up in places that will puzzle you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

very important to avoid cedar always killer for the darts


----------

